# Abu Garcia 7000i for surf casting...out of the box?



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I did a forum search and read several threads on the abu garcia 7000's, but most seemed to be about the CT version. I want to know if the standard 
7000i can be used for surf casting straight out of the box? I need to find a left handed version, but I have found a couple stores local selling them for 100 bucks. Is the level wind the biggest negative factor with these reels? Can I simply remove the level wind bar and seal the holes in the frame walls? I would appreciate any advice! The reel would be going on a 12 ft heaver with 17-20lb mono. I really want a reel that casts smooth, is durable and has smooth drag. Also, are they sealed well? 
I have read that most people seem to think the 6500 casts much better, and is overall the better reel, but I dont think it can hold enough line for wading out to a sand bar, casting 90 yds and walking back to shore. Thanks for any help!


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Pay the extra 40 bucks and get a 525 and you wont have to wade. I think they make a mag upgrade kit for the 7000 so you can fine tune the spool brake. It will work but when you change lead youll have to keep adjusting the spool break and sooner or later youll be way off and end up throwing it in the back of nissan. Just my oppinion. :beer:


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

I like my 7001i more than the 525 mag. The 525 does not come lefty. The levelwind on the 7001i is a huge convenience. A levelwind on a big reel like this does not cut distance much at all. It works fine out of the box but I had it custom magged and some other upgrades which are definitely worth it. I have it on a 12 ft heaver.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

How is it that the level wind does not hurt distance very much, because of the spool weight? It also seems to me like the level wind would cause a lot of birds nests, especially if the spool tension is set a hair on the light side.


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Makes since to me. I took the level wind off that 320 gti and i still cant control it. But i think it definitely would help relieve spool tension and friction. Buy one, throw it in the field with level wind on it..if you cant get it right return it.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Nissan the reason a L/W would cause a birdnest is that the shockleader knot hits or bind's on it. That is why most use a Ct conversion. I would think one could buy or make a conversion bar for a 7000. And it would make for a fine surf reel. With or without a L/W.
Turf I have done a conversion on my 320GTI per Alans tutorial and it makes for a great live bait pitch reel. Never tried it power casting from the beach. Just practice with it and you should be able to control it with your thumb.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*7000*

The level wind on them does affect distance ,but what are you talking about. What is far enough for you. If you are talking just throwing it and getting a good distance it is great. If you are talking 110 plus for fishing no way. But most cant throw that far anyway. On the field with just sinker i can throw a level wind about 300- 310 ft consistant. A small shock knot is needed. You can throw it farther but at some point the knot will hit and blow up. I have hit farther distances just not consistant. Without the level wind i have hit 600 plus. But for fishing in a lot of places the level wind is fine. If you are needing to get out past a bar a long way out have a second reel w/out level wind ready.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Level Winders*

I learned to use conventional reels without levelwinds. I usually fish with a new levelwind until it starts to give me trouble when it's removed and I start contemplating magging the reel.'

A levelwind does affect distance but as the poster says; most people can't cast that far in the first place.

If you like to use a levelwind reel; go for it! I fish at extremely long distances(surf)with a shockleader (Knot) and don't use one. For close freshwater or wading, I will use a levelwind reel. Keep it clean and properly lubricated. Carry an extra pawl in your stash because soone ror later, you'll need it. JMHO C22


----------

